

Do Smarter People Make More Money? - solipsist
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663036/infographic-of-the-day-do-smarter-people-make-more-money

======
bartonfink
Interesting visualization of the data, but I'd like to see more analysis.
Further, this isn't exactly speaking to SMARTER people - it's speaking to more
educated people. That's a very important distinction to make.

